# Sneaky snake.



## rollingwiththeflow (Aug 11, 2016)

In the middle of the picture. You see the tree bent over and what appears to be a branch coming off the top of it. Thats an adult black rat snake with an snappy attitude. It didn't like me very much. It was about face height on top of a muscadine vine. A bite to the face with those needles for teeth would have hurt.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 12, 2016)

Got to love it when they are hanging in the bushes! Not.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 12, 2016)

I've only seen a black rat up a tree a couple of times.  Usually their close relatives, Grey Rat Snakes are the arboreal ones.


----------

